
Toptal’s Selection of Top Developer Blogs - dselmanovic
http://www.toptal.com/it/toptal-s-selection-of-top-developer-blogs
======
dror_liebenthal
Great article! Extremely thorough discussion of 20+ established blogs.
Interested to see what opinions will come up in the comments section.

------
silicon_ooze
Nice selection

